# Eclipse: EJB-1.1-Dateien importieren und bearbeiten



## Anonymos (2. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es Möglichkeiten EJB 1.1 Dateien in Eclipse 3.0 zu importieren, 
und kann Eclipse auch EJB 1.0 Dateien fehlerfrei öffnen?
Soweit ich weiß bestehen exportierte EJB-Gruppen aus einer .jar und einer .ear Datei.
Brauch ich ein Eclipse Plugin um diese bequem zu bearbeiten oder geht das auch mit den vorinstallierten
Standardplugins von Eclipse.

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Pulpapex (3. Sep 2004)

In den Ears und Jars befinden sich normalerweise nur class-Dateien. Damit kann man wenig in Eclipse anfangen. Wenn auch die Quelltexte mit enthalten sind, würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:
- das Ear entpacken, man bekommt einen Ordner mit Jars, Wars und einem META-INF-Ordner.
- für jedes Jar/War in Eclipse ein Projekt anlegen und die Archive mittels Zip-Import importieren.
- den META-INF-Ordner muss man mit in einem der Projekte unterbringen.
- ein Ant-Build-Script schreiben, das aus der soeben erstellten Projekt-Struktur wieder das Ear baut.

Um es so zu machen, reichen Eclipse Bordmittel. Ich benutze zusätzlich das Plugin _JBoss-IDE_. Es enthält grafische Oberflächen fürs Packaging und XDoclet. Aber nicht zu viel erwarten, damit erstellt man auch nur Ant-Scripts, der Einarbeitungsaufwand ist kaum geringer. Was noch gut ist, man kann den JBoss direkt in Eclipse im Debug-Modus laufen lassen.


Gruß
Pulpapex


----------



## Anonymos (3. Sep 2004)

Danke.

Ja stimmt, der Quellcode wird in jedem Fall auch in den Dateien enthalten sein.
Aber schade das das mit Eclipse nicht einfacher geht. :/


----------

